# Want to move back to the States



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

I am sure you have other links about this subject, but am having a hard time navigating the site.
Anyway, I am an American who married a Brit 2 years ago in the UK. I want to move back to the US and ofcorse want him to come with me. I have no prospects for jobs at the moment and visa versa. All of my family are in the US and would most likely live with them until things are sorted.

What do I file? Is there a temp visa for my husband? I am so confused. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Best path is usually an IR1 immigrant visa, filing the initial I-130 petition directly with AmEmb, London. This gives your spouse permanent US residency on arrival, i.e. the right to live and work in the US. Start here: USCIS: Instructions for Filing an I-130 & I-360

Timeline is usually around 6 months to issue of visa, and visa must be used within 6 months of issue.


----------

